# Toyboy becomes stuck inside his married lover after suffering 'penis captivus' during



## nanofaan (Aug 1, 2014)

South Africa man becomes stuck inside his married lover after suffering 'penis captivus' | Daily Mail Online



hahahahahahhahahahahahah


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

> "It was rumoured the husband had put a curse on his wife's private parts. The spell is designed to make an adulterer become stuck"


That is some very powerful juju,


----------



## knightRider (Dec 31, 2014)

Quality :smthumbup:


----------



## NosborCrop (Feb 25, 2015)

He is a dog :rofl:


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Dogbert said:


> That is some very powerful juju,



I want to talk to this guy. "Dude.....teach me"


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Good thing it wasn't his tongue.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I wonder what that spell is .. super glue?





.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

I wonder how a call to 911 would go in a situation like this.:scratchhead:


----------

